# leo morphs



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

what is the rarest leo genetic morph?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd say probably black pearls or black velvets


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ashrob said:


> what is the rarest leo genetic morph?


So rare no ones breed one.Bell albino patternless :2thumb:.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd go with melanistic


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Edit: My mistake the i think the melanistic group was lost in an accident and has not since been reproduced!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> So rare no ones breed one.Bell albino patternless :2thumb:.


see , to me a bell patternless is a makeable morph, i have patty's and i also have bells, so in theory i could make hets this year and bell pattys next year, there are some people in the us that have murphy patternless bells already, and i know someone who has the bell version of aptors which are het for radar bells so thats both patternlesses covered, but a black pearl is its own morph, not a combo of two freely available morphs, so i still say black pearl http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html#black_pearl


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> There are some people in the us that have murphy patternless bells already.


Are you 100% on that ??.I've not herd or read one rumer of B_albino patternless existing ??.I know there has been a couple of USA breeders that have been lucky enought to get B_albino blizzards this year.But surly if somone bred a B_albino patternless they would sing the roof off.Why remain ush,ush about it ??.Are there any links of any kind ??.

Ofcourse your right that black pearl poss black velvet IMO there the same just a case of differant road same destination.Anyway these look to be the rareist blue print morph.


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

Regarding the bell patties, there is a breeder on the Geckos Forums site that has hatched out a weird patty, it looks albino but have solid black eyes. Some are suggesting it's a bell patternless and the solid black eyes is a mutation of the 2 genes coming together.

NOVA, Ember and more...time to update  - GeckoForums.net


----------



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

go on JMG Reptile - Gecko Breeding Projects heres the radar, they kick the raptors ass! This shows tho that patternless can be combined with the bell gene.


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

As I found out, the patternless gene in raptors is a different gene to the murphy patternless. I assume it is for the radars, but I could be wrong.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jam- said:


> go on JMG Reptile - Gecko Breeding Projects heres the radar, they kick the raptors ass! This shows tho that patternless can be combined with the bell gene.


Murphy patternless-(simple recessive) and patternless striped-(inherited trait that associated with APTOR/RAPTOR and Radar are not the same gene).There is*NO!*Murphy patternless in patternless striped leo's.So no it dosen't show that B_albino and Murphy patternless have been combined to give visual B_albino patternless.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

desertgecko said:


> Regarding the bell patties, there is a breeder on the Geckos Forums site that has hatched out a weird patty, it looks albino but have solid black eyes. Some are suggesting it's a bell patternless and the solid black eyes is a mutation of the 2 genes coming together.
> 
> NOVA, Ember and more...time to update  - GeckoForums.net


Seen it : victory: but this at presant due to the perantage it's a respectable guess NOT 100% fact.IMO it hatch wat to dark to be a albino of any strain.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

that link that desertgecko posted was one i'd seen, there was another too but i'm struggling to find it atm but it was about the murphy bell too and after re-reading the link desertgecko provided, i have to admit that maybe i was too hasty in saying they'd already been produced, and so to take gazz's morph entry and add to it, here's a morph without a name yet, a bell equivelant of an ember enigma, ember being a tremper eclipse murphy patternless combined with the enigma genetics, so the morph would be a bell albino eclipse murphy patternless enigma, 


:notworthy:i stood on the shoulders of giants to arrive at this morph lol:notworthy:


----------

